# OxyElite pro



## norcal22 (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone ever use this? interested in a fat burner to drop about 15 pounds. im not fat i just wanna loose some bf for summer. anyone have any other fat burner suggestions? thanks


----------



## eatthewholeegg (Apr 6, 2011)

used it during wrestling will definitley heat your body up and boost thermo up for sure i cut a lot of weight with it and it does supress appetite at first i went like a day and a half with out even thinking about food. plus the energy is pretty legit, dont use with any other stim or caffeine. ive tried hydroxycut hardcore the new one they came out with about 4 months ago it doesnt even come close to oxy elite pro, imo looking for a good thermo you found it.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 6, 2011)

norcal22 said:


> anyone ever use this? interested in a fat burner to drop about 15 pounds. im not fat i just wanna loose some bf for summer. anyone have any other fat burner suggestions? thanks



15lbs is alot, oep is okay, but i think otc wise, eviscerate is where its at, actually stack em, and hit the cardio, you should see something, but i highly doubt 15lbs, thats a big percentage of bf


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 6, 2011)

for sure thanks guys. dont smoke or drink soda so other stims wont be a problem. yea i know 15lbs is alot but ill be hitting cardio hard and dieting also, so that anything over 10lbs id be happy with. how much energy will it give u? not trying to be all cracked out hah


----------



## Marat (Apr 6, 2011)

Not much. Are you lifting weights? I can more or less guarantee that the supplement isn't what's going to make the difference between you reaching your goals or not. 

Take a look at the link in my signature. Even if your diet and training are perfectly in order, perhaps you can scrub them against the guidelines in that link to see how your regimen stacks up.


----------



## Vick (Apr 6, 2011)

I used this and man it's strong. One of those little purple pills is all you need, especially if you stack it with Bronkaid and aspirin.


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Marat said:


> Not much. Are you lifting weights? I can more or less guarantee that the supplement isn't what's going to make the difference between you reaching your goals or not.
> 
> 
> i am weight lifting. 6 days a week and im gonna start cardio on top of it tomorrow. im not fat(6'1 at 215) just have some bf on top of the muscle thats why im looking it this.


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Vick said:


> I used this and man it's strong. One of those little purple pills is all you need, especially if you stack it with Bronkaid and aspirin.




how well did oxy work for you? how much energy does it give you?


----------



## Vick (Apr 7, 2011)

norcal22 said:


> how well did oxy work for you? how much energy does it give you?


  Energy was the first thing I noticed. It has ingredients I've never seen before so I paid attention to it. When I took 2 it was too much.


----------



## carmineb (Apr 7, 2011)

the oxy was slightly more than I neeed first thing in teh morning but i took em anyway....    3 total a day, as they recommend.

drink tons of water, for some reason, weight drops off faster...


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 7, 2011)

weight drops faster when drinking tons of water? im gonna drink TONS then haha thanks for the info guys. anyone else have good results with this?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2011)

it's not too bad, but like anything else wont do fk-all without proper diet and training.


----------



## newkid (Apr 8, 2011)

my gf uses it and it helps keep her appetite away and she seems to lose weight easier while on it


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

OEP is good for appetite and energy... if you haven't tried a lot of fatburners or stims it may be strong to you. Not a bad supplement, could stack with other non-stims or thyroidals too. I like the HEAT/DCP combo and would consider adding it into a cutting cycle. Also, I really enjoyed Gaspari's Phenorex.... doesn't get a lot of discussion I've noticed but it was very good for my cut!

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------

